# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  کنفرانس داده کاوی

## fandogh

سلام
مدتیه دنبال یک کنفرانس معتبر داخلی در زمینه داده کاوی می گردم ولی پیدا نمی کنم.یک مقاله نوشتم و می خوام به کنفرانس بفرستم.لطفا اگه سراغ دارین بگین.ممنون
 :افسرده:

----------

